# Identify Shrimp?



## Zongyi (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello. I recently got a few new shrimps for my tank. They were labled as Palaemon sp. but I would like to get a conformation. Anyways, I think they were also called yellow bodied shrimp or something. Here are some pics (There the best I can take, I'm not that good with a camera)


































The shrimps look like ghost shrimp, but I hope it isn't. They have these black stripes on their 'cheeks' (not really pronounced in the pictures, but they are there if you look at them in real life) and have all these yellow fluorescent dots on their back and a fluorescent dotted line on the belly side. Their bodies are also very transparent, moreso than the ghost shrimp that I have. The store owner also mentioned something about being called spider shrimp from where they are from.

Thanks for the time  .


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My first thought was Ghost shrimp, but I could be wrong. Let's see what the experts say.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

If you live in toronto.. then i suppose the only place you'd get them from is that shop...

These are definitely not ghost shrimp... they are Palaemon concinnus tentitively in the ID department. They can grwo quite large and can get a little aggressive occasionally.
However.. they are still great shrimp to have..enjoy them..


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

that's the yellow rhino shrimp, which is extremely similar to the rudolph shrimp. here's a page with some information on the shrimp.

http://www.petshrimp.com/yellownoseshrimp.html

i gotta say though, you got really lucky. those shrimp are extremely hard to find


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

erijnal said:


> that's the yellow rhino shrimp, which is extremely similar to the rudolph shrimp. here's a page with some information on the shrimp.
> 
> http://www.petshrimp.com/yellownoseshrimp.html
> 
> i gotta say though, you got really lucky. those shrimp are extremely hard to find


Sorry, but that's incorrect - as far as I'm aware, _Xiphocaris_ spp. have *never* been available in the aquarists' trade *anywhere* in the world; moreover, having collected _X. elongata_ from the wild, I can confidently assert that the shrimp pictured above are definitely Palaemonids of some sort.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Descriptions of _P. concinnus_ (Dana, 1852) correspond fairly well with the shrimp at hand.

This species is found throughout the Indo-Pacific, from the east coast of Africa [Suez to South Africa] to New Caledonia and French Polynesia by way of Indonesia and the Philippines.

The French common name (in New Caledonia, at least) is fitting: _crevette charmante_ (charming/lovely shrimp).

*General Description*



http://www.indian-ocean.org/bioinformatics/prawns/GIF/SYSTEM~1/41.htm said:


> Distinctive characters : Rostrum well developed and curved upwards at tip; rostral teeth formula 5 to 7 dorsal teeth and 3 to 6 ventral teeth, first dorsal teeth placed behind posterior limit of orbit.





http://www.endemia.nc/faune/fiche.php?code=1177 said:


> Taille de 60-65 mm.
> Rostre légèrement incurvé vers le haut. 5-8 dents sur la face dorsale. 3-7 sur la face ventrale, dans les 2/3 antérieurs du rostre.
> L'extrémité de la face dorsale du rostre est lisse, sauf une petite dent.
> Le céphalothorax est pourvu, de chaque côté, d'une épine branchiostège forte.
> ...





Tentative Translation said:


> Length from 60 to 65 mm.
> Rostrum curved slightly upwards. 5-8 serrations on the upper face. 3-7 on the bottom face, for the front 2/3 of the rostrum.
> The end of the upper face of the rostrum is smooth, except for a single small "tooth".
> The cephalothorax has, on both sides, one large branchiostegal spine.
> ...


[Consult Palaemonid Anatomy.]
*
Purported P. concinnus Images:*


http://decapoda.free.fr/illustration.php?n=1&sp=543
http://www.mimbon.de/crusta/crusta_jan06/P_concinnus_male.jpg

*EDIT:* Of course, this ID is not certain, as many other species share important characteristics of the depicted specimens.


----------



## Zongyi (Aug 1, 2005)

P. concinnus? Hmmm, is it possible that I have some juvinilles since there is no way that any of my shrimps have claws pictured here:
http://www.mimbon.de/crusta/crusta_jan06/P_concinnus_male.jpg

and there arn't many pictures of this species on the net either. Also, the shrimps I got are much more transparent, has black markings across the 'face' of the shrimp and more vivid with the yellow dots (but then again, maybe these are young ones and perhaps the pics of this species on the web are not that detailed).

But still, I am not too convinced its P. concinnus. I mean, the shrimps I have got such wimpy little claws, hard to think they can grow that big...  .

The yellow rhino shrimp is the closest thing so far, except its lacking the 'horn' that makes it a rhino shrimp. In the link provided, you can even see faint lines on the 'cheeks' of the shrimp that are simular to mine. Yet mine is less vibrant with the yellow fluoresence, and again, its lacking the 'horn'.

And yes, I live in toronto and got it from 'that' store  . Great store by the way.

Please pardon any bad grammer or spelling, for some reason, I am really, really tired right now.... :faint:


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Apart from the rostrum ("horn"), the limbs and telson differ too dramatically for your shrimp to be _Xiphocaris_ spp. of any sort.

Many young Palaemonids differ quite dramatically from their adult forms (compare this juvenile _Macrobrachium rosenbergii_ with a mature male).

Let us know if your shrimp get any larger.


----------



## Zongyi (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry, I was a little busy lately and didn't have time to update on this.

Anyways, during the first water change after I got them, which was somewhere around last friday, I did a major water change of almost 50 percent (the shrimp tank is only 10 g or so, so its kinda hard to resist sucking out that much, lol). The day after, I found that 5 out of the 7 that I have molted. One of them is now much bigger than the rest, and it looks like the healthiest of them all.

The only difference I found so far in their increase in size is that the "horn" they have got a few more glowing yellow dots, making it look more yellowish. I still can't say they look like P. concinnus...

Here are a few pics that are pretty blurry, but are the best out of the 50 I took  .


----------

